

Creating a high availability architecture on AWS - Alan01252
http://alanhollis.com/creating-a-highly-available-minimum-viable-architecture/

======
Alan01252
Hi all,

I was writing this post yesterday before the AWS outage it seemed fitting to
post this today.

This has taken quite a long time to put together, and is only the first part
in a series. Eventually I hope to have a fully functioning base platform which
others and myself can learn from.

I'd really welcome any feedback from those who do this professionally!

